# Baiting the split



## dbean43 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone else is baiting up on this big split we got. I got some woodies baited. Up to near 50 this morning. Just seeing if u guys are benefiting from the 2 weeks off.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 4, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is baiting up on this big split we got. I got some woodies baited. Up to near 50 this morning. Just seeing if u guys are benefiting from the 2 weeks off.



If you are being serious i don't know that i would post this here. You have to wait 10 days after bait is completely gone to be able to legally hunt it. If they are baited today then it would be well into next season before you could hunt. There are several GWs that troll this site looking for stuff like this. You could be just messing around trying to get a rise, but if not just be aware.


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 4, 2015)

It's a long season. Not trying to be controversial. Never said when started and stopped just asking. That's a no for Nelson. Noted


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> If you are being serious i don't know that i would post this here. You have to wait 10 days after bait is completely gone to be able to legally hunt it. If they are baited today then it would be well into next season before you could hunt. There are several GWs that troll this site looking for stuff like this. You could be just messing around trying to get a rise, but if not just be aware.


They do not troll this site, they get on just as you and I do then see stuff like this


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 4, 2015)

Also Robbie I value ur option on birds. What I mean is if I baited a hole at the beginningish of the season with the intent in shooting it after the long break using the split to my advantage was I alone. Guess I am not trying to be " that guy" but... Dang it?!


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 4, 2015)

Im sure You are Not alone


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 4, 2015)

Lets just be honest here fellas... Just about anyone and everyone baits during the break in GA. Why? Because if you don't someone else will! Like it or not its just the way it is and the way it will continue to be. If its a risk your willing to take that all corn will be gone by start of second season then go for it.... if not then don't! In the end its up to green jeans to decide if your legal and they don't take it lightly!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 4, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Also Robbie I value ur option on birds. What I mean is if I baited a hole at the beginningish of the season with the intent in shooting it after the long break using the split to my advantage was I alone. Guess I am not trying to be " that guy" but... Dang it?!



My opinion on this is if you do it the "legal" way then you will not see much of a gain. What i mean is that if a duck is coming to your hole for food, then the amount of natural food that your hole provides will attract and hold "X" amount of birds. Of course as the migration progresses this number will flucuate. when you add a food source like corn to a place that does not have a good food source of course it will attract and hold more birds during the time it is there. Once that food source is gone the ducks will still be attracted to the area until they realize the food is gone. "Hints the 10 day rule". At that point your natural food sources take back over leaving you with the same amount of birds attracted before you put the corn out. So what i am saying is that i believe the corn will only help you if you hunt it illegaly...... Again that is just my opinion, and no you are definitely not alone.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2015)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Lets just be honest here fellas... Just about anyone and everyone baits during the break in GA. Why? Because if you don't someone else will! Like it or not its just the way it is and the way it will continue to be. If its a risk your willing to take that all corn will be gone by start of second season then go for it.... if not then don't! In the end its up to green jeans to decide if your legal and they don't take it lightly!




I don't.


----------



## awoods (Dec 4, 2015)

Goes back to we all hunt for different reasons...Some hunters just want to shoot some ducks and have a mess for dinner VS. Hunters that enjoy scouting / working the birds. etc. Personally, I don't bait ducks as I enjoy the "hunt" - setting up where I think they will be, watching them react to calls / decoys, etc. I would rather kill one duck that I spotted, reacted to my calls / decoy motion, circled and cupped over my spread than 6 that I waited on / shot on the water.

I don't have an issue with folks baiting "private" holes as long as they are doing it legal...what is a shame is when individuals bait public holes or someone else's property and ruins it for others.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 4, 2015)

Corn gets down in the mud and it last forever, baiting hogs in some marsh land you realize just when you think it's gone step around in the mud and look more often then not it last a longggg time.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 4, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> Corn gets down in the mud and it last forever, baiting hogs in some marsh land you realize just when you think it's gone step around in the mud and look more often then not it last a longggg time.



I heard sweet taters and mollasses was excellent.Just what I heard.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sweep up a bunch of pin oaks and throw them in your hole, at least try to hide it!!!! Corn glows in the water from a plane.


----------



## injun joe (Dec 4, 2015)

Glows in the water to a duck also.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 4, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gaducker 

I don't either! Lol


----------



## Gwebb (Dec 6, 2015)

What is the difference in someone planting a 50 ac. corn field , flooding it during the season to attract, hold and hunt ducks on it verses someone pouring 50 lbs of corn a week in a beaverpond to attract ,hold and hunt ducks? Besides the money spent.Both are trying to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 6, 2015)

Gwebb said:


> What is the difference in someone planting a 50 ac. corn field , flooding it during the season to attract, hold and hunt ducks on it verses someone pouring 50 lbs of corn a week in a beaverpond to attract ,hold and hunt ducks? Besides the money spent.Both are trying to accomplish the same thing.



One is legal, one is not.  I guess that's about it.  It's a lot harder to flood planted corn legally.  You can't  knock the stalks down on purpose and hunt over it so you have to have a levee high enough to flood up to the ears for ducks to eat it.  And dumping it out of a bucket is about as easy as dumping corn out of a bucket.

And I've honestly never even thought about baiting during the split.  Guess it's never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 6, 2015)

Gwebb said:


> What is the difference in someone planting a 50 ac. corn field , flooding it during the season to attract, hold and hunt ducks on it verses someone pouring 50 lbs of corn a week in a beaverpond to attract ,hold and hunt ducks? Besides the money spent.Both are trying to accomplish the same thing.



The difference is money. It's all political those with money write the rules.


----------



## Graffam (Dec 8, 2015)

This is the most ridiculous thread I've ever read.


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 8, 2015)

Ridiculous or not it was a legit question from an ethical hunter that contributes to the forum and conversation around here. Asked to other guys that hang out in here like Nelson, trad, steelshot slayer, killer , preacher, gaducker, and jb. I wasn't asking to be deemed someone whose unethical doesn't like to "hunt" or scout and do things the right way. Obviously with over a thousand views it was an interesting topic and with the answers that weren't bashing and negative I learned the answer to what I was asking next time I'll post 2 woodies and 3 people can say good job and it can fall down the threads and be forgotten overnight. Sorry for asking... Jerks... To the regulars thanks for ur replys I won't shoot it.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 9, 2015)

dbean43 said:


> Ridiculous or not it was a legit question from an ethical hunter that contributes to the forum and conversation around here. Asked to other guys that hang out in here like Nelson, trad, steelshot slayer, killer , preacher, gaducker, and jb. I wasn't asking to be deemed someone whose unethical doesn't like to "hunt" or scout and do things the right way. Obviously with over a thousand views it was an interesting topic and with the answers that weren't bashing and negative I learned the answer to what I was asking next time I'll post 2 woodies and 3 people can say good job and it can fall down the threads and be forgotten overnight. Sorry for asking... Jerks... To the regulars thanks for ur replys I won't shoot it.



Don't worry too much about it bean.Sometimes it tends to get a little asty in here but I wouldn't have it any other way.It gets real boring when everybody is super polite IMO.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2015)

G rated


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 9, 2015)

Baiting is not hunting, it's cheating. Either put in the work to scout and find birds or put in the effort to make habitat for birds. Dumping out corn, acorns, wheat or whatever else is not hunting. Yes I know you are not going to "wait" till its all gone but there is no way you will know if it's all gone and when it was last there.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2015)

Just like being over the limit!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2015)

welderguy said:


> Don't worry too much about it bean.Sometimes it tends to get a little asty in here but I wouldn't have it any other way.It gets real boring when everybody is super polite IMO.


Yes and it better stay polite!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2015)

Feed all the ducks you want. But when you sit on that spot less that two weeks of all the food being removed you are breaking the law. Nothing wrong with hunting over natural food that has not been thrown out. Baiting shooting over the limit, shooting
 Early or late is breaking the law. Running the motor or having your sail up is just as bad.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 9, 2015)

Playing devils advocate here, but what's the difference between baiting the duck swamp between the split and baiting the dove field between the split?  I imagine anyone in here that has been on a decent dove shoot in their life has probably been on an illegal field.  Since people like to toss out extra amounts of seed between seasons.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 9, 2015)

steelshotslayer said:


> Playing devils advocate here, but what's the difference between baiting the duck swamp between the split and baiting the dove field between the split?  I imagine anyone in here that has been on a decent dove shoot in their life has probably been on an illegal field.  Since people like to toss out extra amounts of seed between seasons.



I see your point. I also realize that whether throwing corn out or growing corn and then flooding it is pretty much the same exact thing. You are taking a food source and putting it in an un natural environment for the sole purpose of attracting ducks...... The main difference between the two is work and $$$$. At the end of the day though it is the law and there is nothing that can be done about it.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Dec 9, 2015)

steelshotslayer said:


> Playing devils advocate here, but what's the difference between baiting the duck swamp between the split and baiting the dove field between the split?  I imagine anyone in here that has been on a decent dove shoot in their life has probably been on an illegal field.  Since people like to toss out extra amounts of seed between seasons.



My take on this is that dove and ducks are totally different when perusing them. There is plenty of food on public ground and areas to hunt duck not dove. Also the way that farming practices are now, leaves very little food in fields for birds and that is assuming that farmers do not turn fields over after harvest. I would like to see bird limit dropped and baiting allowed like it use to be. When you were able to bait we never had issues shooting birds. Now even the best fields hardly hold birds consistently. If they drop the limit on dove and allow baiting more birds would benefit from the extra food source. Shooting dove is just that it's shooting not hunting.


----------



## cracker4112 (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't bait here, but I have been saying this for a long time:  Who cares about baiting if there is already a law for the limit?  If the limit is 6, who cares how that happens? Seems unnecessary to me. It reminds me of gun control, just enforce the law better.

I understand that there are different strokes and I don't care how you want to do it.  Myself, I like them in my face in the decoys, places where bait would be useless.


----------



## TireKicker (Dec 9, 2015)

cracker4112 said:


> Don't bait here, but I have been saying this for a long time:  Who cares about baiting if there is already a law for the limit?  If the limit is 6, who cares how that happens? Seems unnecessary to me. It reminds me of gun control, just enforce the law better.
> 
> I understand that there are different strokes and I don't care how you want to do it.  Myself, I like them in my face in the decoys, places where bait would be useless.



Uh... because you would kill 6 every hunt. Then when the limit is 3 the next season, you sure would be mad.


----------



## awoods (Dec 9, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Uh... because you would kill 6 every hunt. Then when the limit is 3 the next season, you sure would be mad.



I agree. Duck hunting is challenging and not every hunter kills the limit every hunt. If they did than our numbers would go down And hence what tire kicker said.


----------

